# Broken links to pictures



## ChrisEyles (13 Mar 2015)

Hi there! 

I've just noticed that a fair few pictures that I've put up seem not to be displaying any more. They were working fine when I posted them, and were successfully visible for several weeks after that, but now some (not all) display a broken link image instead. 

Any ideas? It's not at all impossible that I've done something silly here... 

Thanks a lot for the support, and generally for the fantastic site!


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2015)

That usually happens when you link to an image (rather than upload it to the CC server) - and the linked source is removed or unavailable.

As an example, here's a post of yours with a missing image:







The code behind the linked image is:

```
[I M G]https://*mail.google.com*/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=77e5e02a2f&view=fimg&th=14bf00e93d12dfa7&attid=0.1.1&disp=emb&attbid=ANGjdJ_phdJbPVVu3fmnMxIluhE2-RwiohXt-hV7Sw8Nc3M7uS7qEjg9SY0h-FzOZIQq23zlG_xiPKk2YPNMPdcjOQOLwS-jrzV-arCN-PW9YHbpdKbAwLnez4XYRkU&sz=s0-l75-ft&ats=1425987692961&rm=14bf00e93d12dfa7&zw&atsh=1[/I M G]
```

You've linked to an image in your Gmail account - which, whilst visible when you initially linked to it, disappears when you file the email or move / remove the attachment. 






Try saving the images to your desktop and uploading them - that should fix it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Mar 2015)

Thank you very much! That explains things! Some of the other broken links must be due to similar issues - I'll upload directly as you suggest. 

Cheers!


----------

